# FOUGA CM 170 MAGISTER



## Ron Handgraaf (Nov 17, 2008)

More Fouga!

Manuel de l'équipage 
des avions
Fouga CM 170
Partie Illustrations

Mostly pictures and a little bit of French text

Enjoy!

Ron


----------



## Lucky (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Ron,
very interesting stuff!


----------

